# Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 5, 2014)

So Poland is not only Ran, Mayones, Skervesen...but also CD Projekt Red 



Totally speechless and mindblown


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 5, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 5, 2014)

Almost looks too good to be true.


----------



## teddy_baca (Jun 6, 2014)

Well time to upgrade from my GTX660


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 6, 2014)

The epicity, the scale, the WOW.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 6, 2014)

This game will be AMAZING! 

But I need to play 1 and 2 before it comes out.


----------



## liamh (Jun 6, 2014)

CHARLES FVCKING DANCE


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait for this one and Cyberpunk 2077. I absolutely loved TW2.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn it, that trailer looks friggin' incredible. I'm not familiar with the games or the stories/novels though. Anybody know if I'd have to play the other games/read the novels before playing this one?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 9, 2014)

From what I have read, you won't need to play either of the first two games or read the books before playing this one. 

It's all a matter of personal preference, I still haven't even finished the first two or read the books.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2014)

I mean, preferably I would jump into it knowing some of the backstory. It would have been great if I had heard of and started the series earlier, but alas, I didn't, and I can't be bothered to now.  I was just wondering though; I don't yet own any of the new generation consoles (or a decent pc), but in case I ever do get one, I'll know what to get. This one looks promising and will likely be on that list.


----------



## loqtrall (May 12, 2015)

So the original Witcher 3 thread is almost a year old and hasn't been posted in for just as long, so I decided to make a new one.

Anybody else got this pre-ordered? Since it's release is in a week, I thought I'd just post some updates on it that people might not have seen, etc.

I'm super stoked to find out how Geralt's saga comes to a close, supposedly it's ending on a high note.

The game's looking astounding so far, and CD Projekt Red aim to please again, and again. They've added some pretty cool features, including an entire card game (sort of like Magic The Gathering) and the magical beard of Geralt that will actually grow over time. There will also be dynamic game-changing events, such as one of the devs says you might run into a quest in a small village, and if you don't take it, the village might be destroyed the next time you come back as a consequence of not helping them out.

Is there anyone else that can't wait for this game? I've been waiting for an absolutely great RPG, and this looks like it's going to scratch that itch.

Here's some recent vids of gameplay on Xbone and PC (early build).


----------



## loqtrall (May 12, 2015)

This is from Angry Joe's video, just to show off how big this game actually is.

This is him on the map right off the coast of the biggest part of The Skellige Isles: (he's the small black arrow)








And this is him in the same position off the coast of The Skellige Isles, but with the map zoomed out to the World Map view:






So it's safe to say that this game is utterly MASSIVE and that it's setting a new precedent for open-world singleplayer RPG's. And remember, it's completely open-world! No loading screens between zones, or going between the outside world and like a house or a pub. It's all completely open, loading screen free.


----------



## TimTomTum (May 12, 2015)

Its one of the first games lately I am really hyped for. Gonna buy it, so much.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 12, 2015)

Looks like it's already getting some good reviews on Metacritic. I'm curious to see some comparos of it between xbox and PS4 (not just graphics). Not sure which system I should get it for!


----------



## MoshJosh (May 12, 2015)

Really stoked for this game, loved Witcher 2, and this looks even better


----------



## loqtrall (May 12, 2015)

Gamespot just gave it a 10 out of 10 with their latest review.

CD Projekt Red is so confident about the game that they're allowing reviews to be released a week early, while people still have the ability to cancel their preorders. That's a bold move, they know they have a masterpiece on their hands.

(Warning, lots of spoilers in the review)


----------



## mongey (May 12, 2015)

the game looks great and the reviews are looking good

but damn I cant buy it till I at least finish bloodborne once. I need to find some more time in the next week


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 13, 2015)

Really looking forward to this game. Bring on the 19th.


----------



## loqtrall (May 13, 2015)

Thread merger confused the .... out of me.

Either way, SIX more days!

And in anticipation, here's a very in-depth 3-part preview of the game by Gopher on YouTube.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 13, 2015)

Definitely going to pick this up. Kind of been bored of gaming over the last few months and have only played gtao and bf4 in small amounts. Been years since I've played a good open world rpg. Only thing I don't like about this game is geralts v/o. It just sounds so bland and monotone compared to everything else. 


Still super pumped though. Going to get it on Tuesday and have it install while I'm at work. Then lots of bourbon and RIP life.


----------



## loqtrall (May 13, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> Only thing I don't like about this game is geralts v/o. It just sounds so bland and monotone compared to everything else.



Well he's a pretty monotone and bland guy, compared to everything that's going on in his universe. But everyone knows he really just wants a hug.


----------



## loqtrall (May 14, 2015)

New cinematic launch trailer just released by CD Projekt Red, it looks fantastic.

(Warning: NSFW! brief fake CG nudity)


----------



## mniel8195 (May 14, 2015)

I purchased a geforce 980 to celebrate this release!


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 17, 2015)

30 hours to go, so pumped. Wish I didn't have to work Tuesday or else I'd be up all night Monday playing. Do have Wednesday and Thursday off though so that's awesome.


----------



## loqtrall (May 17, 2015)

Remember, anybody in the States with a preloaded digital copy on PS4 and Xbone (maybe PC?) will get to play it early on the 18th at 4PM PDT/7PM EDT.

(Here's Exactly When The Witcher 3 Xbox One, PS4, PC Unlocks - GameSpot)


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 17, 2015)

I was expecting to play tomorrow but with psn down looks like I'm not playing anytime soon.


----------



## loqtrall (May 18, 2015)

10 minutes until launch, got my fingers on the sticks, ready to tackle the Wild Hunt.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 18, 2015)

I'm so glad developers are getting used to the system. Was so surprised when I saw this game was only 31gigs. Game and the day one patch is already downloaded... Oh ...., time to play until I have to go to work in the morning...


----------



## Volteau (May 18, 2015)

Just picked mine up at GameStop! Box is freaking HUGE!






Edit: I hate the fact that it came ....ed up on one of the sides, but was bound to happen with the shoddy handling these things are usually subjected to while being shipped.


----------



## loqtrall (May 18, 2015)

Gah, this game is so good.

It's absolutely stunning to look at. It's clearly obvious by just looking at the environment that they took time and put a lot of passion into building the world. It's so intrinsically detailed. Considering the sheer size and scope of the game, it's level of detail really impresses me. It leaves little to be yearned for in an open-world game. Stepping over a hill and viewing the vistas on the other side during a sunset in this game is one of the best experiences I've had as a gamer. It's literally a pleasure to look at, I can spend whole hours just walking around googly-eyed at the landscapes.

Other than that, the storytelling is fantastic (a la CDPR, of course), voice acting is top notch, the new combat system is absolutely great can't get enough of it, and it also provides a good challenge on the higher difficulties.

Considering I just completed a side-quest that was longer than the entire sequence of the main questline I was working on, I'd say I have a lot more to look forward to than just the initial 4~ hours I just put into it.

It's definitely my top pick for Game of the Year so far. At least CD Projekt Red actually delivered with this. The first 30 minutes of the game has more story revealed, cutscenes shown, and dialogue thrown back and forth than the entirety of Destiny, which was supposed to be a story of epic proportions.

Good on CD Projekt Red, they did an awesome job.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 20, 2015)

The wife just picked up her collector's edition last night, and yeah the box is crazy huge and heavy! It's heavier than any console package. She was bitchin' and moaning all the way home from work lol. I couldn't believe it myself when I picked it up and felt the weight. 


Rev.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 20, 2015)

Got it last night, and was one of the lucky people that experienced the loading screen glitch thing. Had to watch the first cut scene like 3 times and everytime the game wouldn't load. Had to uninstall and try again. . . Finally got it to run but only ended up paying for a minute because it was late and I was kind of frustrate haha

Anyway I'll try to play more tonight and give my impressions.


----------



## mongey (May 20, 2015)

I was ogfign to get it today after btu with all the PS4 glitches I've read about may leave it a while


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 21, 2015)

Haven't heard about a single glitch on console so those must have been made up by jealous pc players(where all the problems are).




And holy .... is the combat in this game fun. I was fighting some bandits and when I finished off the last one not only did I slice his head off, but his body flew in the air a good ten feet.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 21, 2015)

Just caught the trailer on PSN; this looks fantastic. I don't ever really get into stuff like this as I don't have a ton of time to play between everything else; Skyrim failed for me in this regard. Too many side quests, too long to get places etc...is this better? Faster gameplay etc?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 21, 2015)

How is the combat in this one? The combat in Witcher 2 felt really stiff. I've got a few hundred hours in the Souls series which may be influencing my opinion.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 21, 2015)

Any advice for a guy who's getting hit butt kicked? Haha I played the Witches 2 but it's been a while and the combat is kicking my as$, I've done 2 or 3 quest with success, but any time I venture out to kill a few water dudes or wolves I get owned. 

Also I'm not getting ingredients to make health potions as easily as the second game ie I haven't made a single one, should I be relying on food for health

Also I'm level 2. . . Am I missing something


----------



## texshred777 (May 21, 2015)

It's been a huge challenge not watching any hype videos or reviews. I know I won't be disappointed, but I won't be building a PC or buying a next gen console for at least a few more months, and I'm already too hyped about the game. 

Just seeing the chatter on FB is already tempting me to spend the money.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 22, 2015)

FWIW, I'm running an overclocked gtx 660 with high settings and it is running great. Running with the "hair" turned on was instant death, lol.


----------



## MrYakob (May 22, 2015)

Played about 6 hours so far and I'm loving it, I'm slowly getting used to the combat after being destroyed constantly the first day. I'm digging it so much so that I'm going out after work to pick up a gtx970 to further experience the heaven that is this game (currently on a 2gb gtx680). Incidentally the video card also comes with a copy of the game, so if someone is looking to buy the PC version I may be able to hook you up


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (May 23, 2015)

I haven't experienced any of the bugs that people were having with it. I only have one complaint about it and that's not being able to crouch and get all stealthy. Aside from that I love it. I've spent most of my time just exploring so far.


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 23, 2015)

I think I may have done a mission that I wasn't meant to at level 4. It was the one where you explore the cave with geralts witch friend. It was so satisfying and long for a side quest. I went through all the potions and food I had. Fighting the wild hunt soldier wasn't hard but he took a .... load of attacks and did a lot of damage and you had to beat him in a certain time or he'd regenerate his health.



I'm playing on easy too. Which for someone who usually isn't great at these types of game, is perfect so far. I might change the difficulty once I upgrade a bit more but so far I love how I can't just hack n slash everything and actually need to use certain magic and items for different creatures.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 24, 2015)

I knew this game was on another level the moment I started it.

As a father myself, I found the first part of the "Family Matters" quest... very heavy. I literally choked back tears.

But that a video game can touch on such heavy subject matter without being hokey- drawing on such beautifully portrayed characters... it taps into something deeper than just entertainment in my opinion. I feel like CDProjekt made a work of literature- a work of art.

Ok, I'm done being dramatic.


----------



## mongey (May 24, 2015)

Got the game yesterday.now I just need to find a time to check it out.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 24, 2015)

Grabbed it shortly after I posted asking about it. 

This isn't really my type of game, but this is badass. I dig the combat, and I'm about 8 hours into the storyline, Baron and botchling. Need to finish this part and get out and do some side missions as I really need to level up and get some better gear. Almost got my ass handed to me by a gigantic bear, and I'm relatively certain there's more punishing .... coming. 

Great stuff so far.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 24, 2015)

I must admit at first I wasn't totally sold on it, but after playing a bit more, and doing some story quests as opposed to running off aimlessly, I'm starting to dig it like I dug Witcher 2. . .

I'm still only level 4 but so far its pretty fun.


----------



## Captain Axx (May 25, 2015)

I absolutely love it, played so much of it since I got it too, started playing it at half 11 last night for what I planned to be an hour.. It is now almost half 5 where I am.

Level 22 as well...


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 25, 2015)

You played this for 6 hours and you're at level 22?!

I feel very unaccomplished right now...


----------



## Lemons (May 25, 2015)

My brother grabbed a copy a few days ago I'm not much of a gamer these days but I couldn't help but try it out, needless to say that this game is f***ing sick!


----------



## Captain Axx (May 25, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> You played this for 6 hours and you're at level 22?!
> 
> I feel very unaccomplished right now...



Oh no that's since I got it! I've played it non-stop when I've had the chance!

Edit: since I last posted I am now level 30 and pretty sure I'm nearing the end of the main story..


----------



## mongey (May 25, 2015)

got a chance to play the 1st hour and am a little underwhelemd at this point

RPGs can take a while to get going so I'll put a few more in before deciding about it


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2015)

I got this game two days ago and have not put it down since! Hold crap this game is awesome. I have the graphics nearly maxed out and it runs beautifully. The world is huge! I spend a day on side quests alone and I just got the the big city (Novigard sp?).

15/10 for this game. Its so awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 27, 2015)

Been playing this off and on; grabbed it based on this thread and another at a different forum. Pretty immersive and it's ....ing HUGE. Normally I don't like games where you have to ride a horse to get anywhere; I'd rather fast travel to continue the story but on this one there's so much to see and find out there that I only fast travel to get somewhere specific (go find a merchant etc) and I'm really enjoying it. Much satisfaction to going back and repeating quests that you couldn't beat before you leveled up, and it's pretty much only getting better. Dig this one and could see playing it for months, just to get everything done.


----------



## mongey (May 27, 2015)

I'm really struggling to get into it

recently finisehd bloodborne which I loved and when I play witcher I end up turning it off and playing ng+ on BB instead 

might put witcher on the back burnber for a bit till I'm ready to move on


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 29, 2015)

mongey said:


> I'm really struggling to get into it
> 
> recently finisehd bloodborne which I loved and when I play witcher I end up turning it off and playing ng+ on BB instead
> 
> might put witcher on the back burnber for a bit till I'm ready to move on




I had a hard time with The Witcher at first because of Dark Souls. The combat in The Witcher still feels slow and clunky compared to the Souls games, but after playing for a bit and taking it all in its easier to deal with it and enjoy the rest of the game.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 31, 2015)

I'm loving the game so far. I feel pretty badass at the moment; I'm level four, playing on the blood and broken bones difficulty, and I just killed a level 14 wyvern, using the starter silver sword. Took me over twenty minutes but I f_u_cking did it man


----------



## MoshJosh (May 31, 2015)

Am I the only one running into glitches? Ive experienced a few graphical ones, textures popping in and out and such, but the worst was when some enemies were summoned and for whatever reason I couldn't move/attack/do anything. I was able to draw my sword and lock on but that was it. The wraiths began attacking the witch lady on my team while I just sat there and watched. Just had to load my game. . .


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 31, 2015)

What system are you on?? I'm on PC and the only glitches I've seen so far have been minor graphical ones like corpses clipping into objects/terrain.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 31, 2015)

PS4, I've had weird issues, where during cutscenes parts of the background will kind of just pop in?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 1, 2015)

I've heard on consoles there are glitches where textures load in after the fact. It'll probably get patched though.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 1, 2015)

No issues here on PS4 as of yet. Level 16 and digging it.


----------



## Glass Cloud (Jun 1, 2015)

Was having issues where things would pop up in cutscenes that shouldn't but I haven't experience it since the last patch. Also the textures for far away things is all grid like and fuzzy but I don't know if that's just how it is.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 5, 2015)

Between work and school and the band I have NO TIME TO PLAY and I hate it. I got 2 solid off days since the 19th to play but MAN this game delivers. If Fallout 4 doesn't come out this year this is a clear GoTY for me... which is cool because I thought the only game I was remotely interested in would be Bloodborne


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 5, 2015)

I played this game more than is probably healthy and beat the main story.



Spoiler



So the real enemy the whole time is entropy and Ciri kills entropy? What the hell hahaha


----------



## naw38 (Jun 6, 2015)

I accidentally read that spoiler, but thankfully it made little sense without more context, so I'm currently unspoiled. Woo!

Absolutely loving this game. Except that I feel like I've spent more time running around playing Gwent than the actual game. If I'd know I was going to enjoy Gwent so much, I would have bought an Xbox One and the collectors edition. Damnit.


----------



## Glass Cloud (Jun 7, 2015)

According to the stats I have about 50 hours in playtime. I'm only level 10 and only just beat he bloody baron quest line (dem feels). I knew I'd be able to get more than 200 hours but damn.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 8, 2015)

I've already put 65~ hours in, and I blasted through the main storyline. Around 45~ of those hours were me running through the main storyline from start to finish with no exploring, side quests, etc.

Absolutely loved it. The ending I got had a sort of confusing outcome, but the ending overall made sense.

The 20+ hours of side-quests and exploring I've done so far has been pretty epic as well. I literally find something new every time I hop on, and it's really refreshing after the stale selection of games that has been coming out late 2014/early 2015.

But just know, I have the main storyline completely finished, I'm level 34~ and have explored a very large chunk of Velen, and I'm still only 27% complete.

Needless to say, if you're in to open-world RPG's and you pick up this game, you're going to be putting a couple hundred hours into regardless.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 8, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> Absolutely loved it. The ending I got had a sort of confusing outcome, but the ending overall made sense.




The ending kinda came out of nowhere, but yeah, I loved it.

Also, the climax of the game is like 4 hours long. Its incredible.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 8, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> The ending kinda came out of nowhere, but yeah, I loved it.
> 
> Also, the climax of the game is like 4 hours long. Its incredible.



Yeah, the ending I got was very vague, and left little to be hinted at what actually happened in the end, which is great because it leaves room for a sequel.

Exploring is so rewarding in this game, I can't get enough of it. I'm still exploring Velen. Haven't even as much as walked around in the wilds of Kaer Morhen or Isles of Skellige, aside from the fixed path the main storyline quests put you on. I literally never deviated during the main story, and it makes exploring the rest of the map all the better.

I think that's a great way for the game to be played. You can take in all of the story and be aware of all that's happening with no distractions pulling you away from the experience, then save the well over 160 hours of pure exploration and side-quests for last.

This is definitely one of the best RPG's I've ever played. Fallout 4 has a lot to live up to, and a lot is an understatement.


----------



## mongey (Jun 10, 2015)

its official.I'm not really getting into the game .its better after the last patch on ps4 for me but still feels really clunky control wise . And the pop in annoys me 

Think I'll trade it on the new batman game in a couple weeks


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 11, 2015)

mongey said:


> its official.I'm not really getting into the game .its better after the last patch on ps4 for me but still feels really clunky control wise . And the pop in annoys me
> 
> Think I'll trade it on the new batman game in a couple weeks



It felt clunky for me for the first 10 hours or so. By the end though, I was doing some crazy Inigo Montoya swordplay, taking out groups without getting hit.

If you stick with it, this game will give you more than any batman game ever will.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 11, 2015)

The only thing that ever felt clunky to me was swimming (which I got used to very quickly) and riding roach, which I still constantly run into stuff while doing.

The movement felt good overall to me, and the combat took me only a few hours to get down. After that, I didn't even think of movement and I was taking down entire groups/packs of enemies without taking any damage.

The combat system is actually quite elegant once you really get the hang of it and learn to combine ALL aspects of your fighting, meaning using quick attacks, heavy attacks, dodging, rolling, blocking, parrying, and signs all at the same time.

Once you get that completely down pat, running into a bandit camp and getting in a fight with like 7-8 guys almost looks choreographed.


----------



## katsumura78 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just picked this game up and I'm about 4-5 hours in. Honestly I'm getting my butt handed to me in fights, not sure if I'm doing something wrong or I just suck (it's most likely me lol). I am enjoying the roleplaying aspect a lot though. First game since mass effect to draw me in like that. I haven't played the other games so I did watch some YouTube videos to get caught up on the story and lore of the game. 

Can you go back to the very start of the game to do some of those side quests or is that basically a one time deal in the intro of the game?


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 11, 2015)

katsumura78 said:


> Can you go back to the very start of the game to do some of those side quests or is that basically a one time deal in the intro of the game?



You can pretty much go back to any place you explore during the main questline of the game, aside from some places I won't disclose (spoilers) that you get to by going through portals with another character of the game whom I won't disclose (spoilers).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 27, 2015)

Necro because expansion pack on 10/13! 

Stoked. This was probably the best game I've played all year, can't wait to get back into it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 27, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> This was probably the best game I've played all year, can't wait to get back into it.



I'm strongly considering making this my first purchase for XBone, but it's got competition with MGS:V

Why did two such good, expansive games have to be out?!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 27, 2015)

Haven't tried MGS, but this one is definitely worth the cash, man. Best RPG I've ever played, by FAR. So hyped for the expansions, I can't wait.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 14, 2015)

Expansion is out, threw a couple hours at it yesterday. Worth the $10 for more content in this world for me; be aware there's a GIANT 17GB update needed to play the 2.5GB expansion lol....took about 4 hours to DL for me.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 3, 2016)

Necro, sorry. Got this game just after I came home for Christmas at the beginning of last week and I've already put more than 30 hours in. Incredible, annoyed I didn't play any Witcher games before now though. Fantastically immersive game, with a visceral feel a lot of RPGs sorely lack.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 3, 2016)

Game of the year for me for sure. If you dig RPGs you owe it to yourself to play this game. It's incredible.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 5, 2016)

I just picked this up a couple days ago, this might be one of the best games I have EVER played. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm getting pretty antsy waiting for a release date for the Blood and Wine dlc...need me some more Witcher action bad.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 5, 2016)

I love the world, the setting is just awesome. I just really dont like the controls at all! I think the combat is so floaty and you never move with the presicion i want. Sounds like a minor complaint haha but it's kinda been keeping me from playing.

Maybe it doesnt help that I've had a hard time playing RPG's lately. I open up the map and see all the stuff, missions and crap thats everywhere and i just sigh, close it and open a simpler game like Chivalry. Still I complain about linear games though haha! 

I need play it through tho, the story and conversations are the best part i think


----------



## flint757 (Mar 5, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> I love the world, the setting is just awesome. I just really dont like the controls at all! I think the combat is so floaty and you never move with the presicion i want. Sounds like a minor complaint haha but it's kinda been keeping me from playing.
> 
> Maybe it doesnt help that I've had a hard time playing RPG's lately. I open up the map and see all the stuff, missions and crap thats everywhere and i just sigh, close it and open a simpler game like Chivalry. Still I complain about linear games though haha!
> 
> I need play it through tho, the story and conversations are the best part i think



You and I are in the same boat. Open world games leave me feeling overwhelmed, but then I feel like something's missing when I play linear games. The big difference, however, is I actually finish linear games.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 5, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> I love the world, the setting is just awesome. I just really dont like the controls at all! I think the combat is so floaty and you never move with the presicion i want. Sounds like a minor complaint haha but it's kinda been keeping me from playing.
> 
> Maybe it doesnt help that I've had a hard time playing RPG's lately. I open up the map and see all the stuff, missions and crap thats everywhere and i just sigh, close it and open a simpler game like Chivalry. Still I complain about linear games though haha!
> 
> I need play it through tho, the story and conversations are the best part i think



Coming from Dark Souls, The Witcher's combat was infuriating for a little while. You just gotta take the time to figure it out. I'm level 40 now and can take out archgriffons without getting hit.

I can feel you on there being so many quests that its kinda too much. I have tons of quests and contracts for super low levels that I dont want to do. The game is just so utterly fvcking massive.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 6, 2016)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> I'm getting pretty antsy waiting for a release date for the Blood and Wine dlc...need me some more Witcher action bad.




Heard that....they pushed it back again though. Maybe June from what I'm reading. Hyped to see new stuff!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 31, 2016)

Trying to platinum this game, started on "Death March" and never played the game through before. 

Im stuck at the "bloody baron / family matters" quest where you have to either kill the lubberkin or protect the baron as he carries it back to the house. Those damn wraiths get me every time. Haven't had frustration like this since my first ever playthrough of Dark Souls  

But in all seriousness, i love how the Death March difficulty makes you use all the potions and oils, research the enemies and so on, instead of just "hack 'n slash" all the way. Great game.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 31, 2016)

Black_Sheep said:


> Trying to platinum this game, started on "Death March" and never played the game through before.
> 
> Im stuck at the "bloody baron / family matters" quest where you have to either kill the lubberkin or protect the baron as he carries it back to the house. Those damn wraiths get me every time. Haven't had frustration like this since my first ever playthrough of Dark Souls
> 
> But in all seriousness, i love how the Death March difficulty makes you use all the potions and oils, research the enemies and so on, instead of just "hack 'n slash" all the way. Great game.



I'm playing the game on Blood and Broken Bones and I hated that Lubberkin part as well. Best 50 bucks I ever spent on a game.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 31, 2016)

How good is this really compared to Witcher 2? I started 2 coming from Skyrim and hated the combat and movement. From what I've been told though, 3 feels a lot better?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 31, 2016)

UnderTheSign said:


> How good is this really compared to Witcher 2? I started 2 coming from Skyrim and hated the combat and movement. From what I've been told though, 3 feels a lot better?



Is much better. It takes some getting used to but the game as a whole is magnificent.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 9, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Is much better. It takes some getting used to but the game as a whole is magnificent.



Best money I've ever spent on a game ever. I'd go as far as to call it a piece of art. The combat is a lot of fun, bombs feel epic when used and the atmosphere is like straight out of game of thrones.


----------



## Cheap Poison (Apr 15, 2016)

UnderTheSign said:


> How good is this really compared to Witcher 2? I started 2 coming from Skyrim and hated the combat and movement. From what I've been told though, 3 feels a lot better?



This might be late, but!
In a year where there was a new Fallout. Cd project red really made Bethesda like a bunch of amateurs.
Take that as you will.


----------

